# Dec Meeting DAS factory showroom trip



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

*When: Sat, Dec 8th, 1-4 pm
Where: DAS factory showroom, Waxahachie 
What: DAS strategy - Anyone can have a successful planted tank!
Bring: munchies, membership name badge and plants to trade. *

DAS will provide beverages and door prize gift certificates. They are a wholesaler. They also sell plants. The owner Lammert DeHaan will be there. He has grown many rare plants and would love to see what our club has. Mr. DeHann will be featuring their newest line of tanks. This line is for low maintenance set-ups that GUARANTEE anyone the ability to grow plants. Sounds fantastic for beginners!

DAS is Dutch Aquarium System. Their tanks are complete systems. They come with filter and lights. I had one of their tanks for years and had great success with it. That was in the day of T8 lighting.

Don't miss it! Invite your friends.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

wasn't robert looking for there phone number? I possible found it. I replied back throw the email, mailer list.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Going to this one I'll try to bring some Bucephalandra for a trade.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it. But, I will at the very least try to send some plants with someone. I'm going to have a bunch of Vals when I break down my 55g.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

So, you guys are talking about us beginners. Alright, give me a couple of decades. Just kidding. I'll be running a little late due to the monthly Magic get together but I plan on bringing this beginner there to learn more. Thanks for all you guys and all the stuff you are teaching me, even when you don't think you are teaching, you are.


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

I might be late to this, my school have a performance at a festival, I do not know when it will start and end.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

sadly, I won't be able to make it but if Pam or Nancy go, i'll send my wish list with them LOL


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

boo they do not replace broke tank glass.

is any one going Sigmar's? I need to get some plants, and driftwood and haven't seen him post photos of his stuff.


----------



## fschendstok (Nov 22, 2006)

I'll be there! Hope to see you all again (after a long break).


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

fschendstok said:


> I'll be there! Hope to see you all again (after a long break).


Hi are you a newbie? I'm also in Plano and thought I would say hi.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope all can make this meeting! It's right around the corner!!


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi there,

I will try top make it this Saturday. I could not attend metings this year but it would be nice to meet before the holidays. Because I did not attend the meetings, I did not pick-up the new member card and the only club card I have is last year's. Is it still OK?


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone that happen to have extra rotala macrandrea and/or fissidens fontanus that could spare me some, I would be happy to pay/trade


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Joshie said:


> Anyone that happen to have extra rotala macrandrea and/or fissidens fontanus that could spare me some, I would be happy to pay/trade


I got a few rotala macrandra steams I can bring you.

if any one has any narrow leaf micro sword I would like to try some.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just a reminder, this is a showroom. There are many tanks set up, some of which combine submerged and emerse plants. DAS is providing coffee. If we want anything else to drink we need to bring it. Please bring your plants to trade. DAS is also a wholesaler of plants. They may have something you'd like to add to your plant collection. There will be door prizes.

*When: Sat, Dec 8th, 1-4 pm
Where: DAS factory showroom, 1616 E. Main Street, Waxahachie, TX
What: DAS strategy - Anyone can have a successful planted tank!
Bring: munchies, membership name badge and plants to trade. *

THIS IS GONNA BE FUN!!


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 2, 2012)

I want to try and make it to this meeting. I have also been wanting to join for a while now. This would be a great opportunity to attend and join.

Would there be any problem with that?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

BriDroid said:


> I want to try and make it to this meeting. I have also been wanting to join for a while now. This would be a great opportunity to attend and join.
> 
> Would there be any problem with that?


No problem at all!

We are going to do one thing a little differently this time--the plant trade. All members are welcome to bring plants to trade, but we will exchange plants after the presentation by DAS. This is to control the length of the meeting, and give everyone a chance to see what is available.

Also, please bring extra bags for the plants you want to take home. At first, just take a few stems or individual plants of a particular species so that others can share.

Thank you!


----------



## walterk (Feb 13, 2010)

I wish I could have been there -- but I needed to visit some folks with some health issues. I hope those that attended had a great time.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If you missed this meeting, you missed a *real treat!* Just imagine the following:

1. Planted aquariums larger than most backyard ponds
2. A show room with a new product line--aquarium and paludarium systems designed specifically for planted tank enthusiasts
3. High quality fish and plants at wholesale prices.

Most of you know that I am skeptical of most trendy and expensive aquarium technology. Lammert de Haan has incorporated many of the principles of the Walstad method in a simple to use, turn-key system. And the workmanship is beautiful! You can see more at the web site http://www.petstorefixtures.com/

We had a low turn-out, and it was a shame. Really folks, Waxahatchie is a 30 minute drive from central Dallas. Lammert offered to host again, if we can get about 30 people to attend.

Meeting or no, I know I am going back!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

I sooooo wanted to go to this but I'm working a temp job for a friend and this is their busiest time (like 85% of their annual revenue is generated...annual enrollment for medicare plans) so I put in 17.5 hours yesterday, 8 hrs today plus my daughter put in 5 hrs to help and we'll be back at it tomorrow. Nancy and I would have gone together so there's 2 for the next meeting...if Pam wasn't there I'm sure we could drag her and maybe Sue (heck might can talk my husband into coming as well)...the drive was not an issue at all just damn work (which I am so thankful to the Lord to have right now)

so, Michael, get to scheduling.....please LOL


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Such a shame that we did not have a big turn out. I don't know if it was the holidays in the way or what. Mr. DeHaan was so generous to host. Perhaps we can do it again if we can have commitments ahead of time. 

I know I want to go. Maybe I can run over with Michael P.


----------



## tsunamiwind (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like to attend but I'm not a member yet. (Just bought my aquarium yesterday)


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

tsunamiwind said:


> I would like to attend but I'm not a member yet. (Just bought my aquarium yesterday)


You can always join at your first meeting, or even attend several meetings to see if you like the club before paying your membership dues.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

I'd like to go if this is set up again in the future. Timing was bad for me this time.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

dehaan said he would host again, if we had 30 people or more say the are coming.
plus the food he makes and is going to market as myfishfood he gave away as samples. I can already say I see a change in my fish. the do not hide under the plants they are right out in front ready to swim and show them selfs. bright color, there is no mess to clean up, all the fish eat the food no left overs. I'm not buying flakes, i'll be tracking this stuff down and buying it.

when is the next meeting?


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

It was amazing, the things that me and my friend learned that day. I would love to come back there.


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

Me and my friend ( Stevie) ran into Mr.DeHaan earlier today at Petorama, and he show us his tank set up in action, the plants; how they are labeled, how the system for pricing work. Also gave us some tips, show one of the guy who work there on how to place the plants so it would be easier to catch fish, and taught me and him A LOT about the new plants that he got.


----------

